# GLS - Still same crap service



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry about the language but after venting my spleen with Royal Mail who say "this is nothing to do with us" I thought I should post that GLS are still up to their old tricks. Saying "incorrect address" and "tried to deliver" which were blatant lies. Then when they finally arrived here today one week later they had the cheek to telephone and say they didn't know where we were and could we drive to Figueiro dos Vinhos to collect. I refused and gave them detailed instructions in Portuguese which they claimed not to understand, I repeated them and told the driver to write them down and finally the parcel was delivered.

We always check delivery method on anything we order to ensure it is not Royal Mail International Signed for service but unfortunately this one slipped through because a friend in UK thought it sounded a wonderful service. As if!!


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Maggie and how dare Royal Mail claim. "nothing to do with us", when they own GLS? Blooming cheek.

I heard that CTT were so peed off that Royal Mail were putting stuff through GLS rather than CTT, that they were deliberately delaying deliveries. All my regular letters and cards always arrive in good time, but, as though to prove the point, a small package that we needed for our holiday, took over three weeks and arrived well into our first week away.


----------



## jellybean (Nov 28, 2008)

JohnBoy said:


> Sorry to hear that Maggie and how dare Royal Mail claim. "nothing to do with us", when they own GLS? Blooming cheek.
> 
> I heard that CTT were so peed off that Royal Mail were putting stuff through GLS rather than CTT, that they were deliberately delaying deliveries. All my regular letters and cards always arrive in good time, but, as though to prove the point, a small package that we needed for our holiday, took over three weeks and arrived well into our first week away.


My packages through CTT are also taking ages to arrive but I'd be surprised if this was a deliberate ploy on their part. It would make more sense to show that their service is faster and more efficient if they want the business. But that wouldn't take much effort as GLS are so appalling. Something really needs to be done. A coordinated complaint or petition or something to send to the Chief exec of Royal Mail. I'm sick of those GLS clowns. I've been waiting 2 months for something which they say they have attempted to deliver 4 times and keep sending back to the UK because they can't be arsed to deliver it. Jokers. :boxing:


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I think all the comments about GLS have been very mild!!! I dare not even put into print what I think about them! 
Another very delayed delivery. All the usual excuses. Then asking could I meet them in RIO MAIOR. Reply was I paid for delivery to my house!!! The driver was incapable of following simple instructions which were very clear, and yes I speak Portuguese. 
I really do try NOT to buy from a company who use them for delivery.
How is it that all the other companies can find my home????


----------

